# emptying the cod end



## tony b (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi All,
I am not a Fisherman but a keen model maker,i live in York so wanted to build a model of a Yorkshire Boat,I have chosen to build 
the "Maggie M" SH 170 and am doing some research.
Could any of you Guys out there tell me how the Cod End is emptied
as nets appear to be drawn in from astern but the Catch is emptied
through a hatch Fwd Starboard,or have i got it all wrong,knowing me i have.All help appreciated.

Tony.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Tony, I understand that a loop of rope closes off the open end of the cod end. This loop of rope has a special knot, which allows the contents of the cod end to be emptied with a hard tug. Hope this makes sense. See photo below.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

On a sternie the whole net comes up the ramp on to the net winch,the codend is then hove up by a gilson to where ever the fish room is,the cod end clip is released and any fish drops into the hatch to be sorted and gutted.


----------



## tony b (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks lads,
but i still do not understand how the cod end is emptied fwd stbd and the
nets are brought in from the rear.

Thanks Tony.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

tony b said:


> Thanks lads,
> but i still do not understand how the cod end is emptied fwd stbd and the
> nets are brought in from the rear.
> 
> Thanks Tony.


Tony, see the link below, this shows a catch being landed on a Stern Trawler. My earlier reply related to a Side Trawler.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6y8WngR6B4

Derek


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you look in the video section under fishing you will find footage of both a stern trawler and a sidewinder bringing the cod end aboard.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

A wire from small winch beside the gantry above the hatch is taken aft and connected to the dog rope on the net , this is then hauled as the net is spooled back lifting the net up the side of the vessel into the railed of bit , ropes are then undone and fish empty into hopper along the same lines as the picture


----------



## tony b (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Lads,
now i understand,sorry for being so thick.
Tony.


----------

